# Name that crypt.. (img heavy)



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quick question about my crypts. I'm just not 100% sure what they are. Any help/info will be appreciated.

Cryptocoryne Parva?


































Cryptocoryne Wendtii ver ??


















Possibly another Cryptocoryne Parva? It's been shorter than the one behind it but I believe they were planted at the same time.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Im seeing Crypt Lucens and wendtii brown. Parva stays much smaller then what I can see in your pictures but it's also hard to tell the size/scale of the plant since the images are such close ups. Post a picture of what you think is parva but a bit further out so we can see it's size.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

The first crypt photo to me looks like crypt willisii.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Fishlover02 said:


> The first crypt photo to me looks like crypt willisii.


Cryptocoryne Willisii is Cryptocoryne Lucens, Willisii is a hybrid sp. The full name would read as Cryptocoryne x Willisii 'Lucens'. The "x" is for hybrid as opposed to using sp or cf to my understanding.

Here is more info: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Im seeing Crypt Lucens and wendtii brown. Parva stays much smaller then what I can see in your pictures but it's also hard to tell the size/scale of the plant since the images are such close ups. Post a picture of what you think is parva but a bit further out so we can see it's size.


The crypts are in the 10G. Full tank shot included with Coke can for proportion. 2nd shot of the length of the leafs. About 5" long from the substrate (coke can for proportions again) for the long plant in the back (first few pics from the first post). The shorter one (the last pictures from the original post) in the front is about 3" tall.

After looking at pictures of Crypt Lucens it sees like that's what I have here.


----------

